# Cutlery Drawer problem



## lucylocket

Help! To stop the rattling on our return trip we put a piece of foam in. When we got there the foam had vanished. The drawer is above the oven & beneath the hob, using one of those bendy grabber tools to our absolute horror we removed from the blocked off space behind the oven;
2 x teatowels
3 x carrier bags
Ladle
Cushion (the missing one from the sofa)
Large carving knife
Various bits of non slip material
Fabreze canister!!
and finally the piece of foam (only thing we'd lost)
I have a strong piece of netting can anyone advise of a way of fitting hooks to the plastic drawer at the back, the front is no problem as it's the wooden drawer front?
The scary part is we have been away 4 times since getting the van and used the oven a lot, I think we have been lucky.
8O


----------



## Baron1

You could try the self adhesive hooks available from most hardware stores, and yes, you have been very lucky! I would double check to make sure you've found everything.
Mel.


----------



## lucylocket

*Sticky hooks*

Thank you my better half reckons they wouldn't work as it gets quite hot back there, has anyone else had this happen?
Lucy


----------



## Baron1

If you can get the drawer out you could use the self adhesive hooks and then drill through from the back/front and insert self tapping screws to strengthen the joint.
Alternatively you could clean off the existing glue from the hooks and apply a resin glue that's impervious to heat.
Mel.


----------



## dragabed

i fixed a flexable peice of rubber/plastic directly to the back of the drawer which slides in and out and catches the drawer roof /worktop or what ever you have and it did the trick our space was only 3 inches but you would be amased what vanished down the back.


----------



## Jennifer

Why not just remove the drawer when travelling and lay on floor


----------



## Morphology

I got a sheet of expanded wire mesh and, using 'no nails' adhesive, stuck it to the top of the oven so that it fully covers the void behind and beside.

This doesn't get in the way of any ventillation round the back of the oven, but means that if anything bounces out of the cutlery drawer you can simply retrieve it from the top of the oven, rather than having to go fishing down the void (which on our 'van is very difficult!!).


Morph


----------



## lucylocket

*Wire mesh*

Thanks Morph, hubby became a double jointed contortionist on Sunday, you have the same van so understand about not being able to just take the drawer out. Have to say though it's the only problem we have found, touch wood, will have a go on Friday :idea:


----------



## lucylocket

*Drawer & gap behind oven*

All sorted now, a piece of aluminium cut to size with extra 1" bent over, used special adhesive (heat proof) and yes it works fantastic. :idea:

Just an add on we borrowed a really strong magnet & mirror on a stick and found 3 forks, 2 spoons and a pair of scissors, there is still a plastic ladle thing and a teaspoon we will leave for ever.

How on earth it never caught fire I can't imagine, (we've had the van 5 months) it's a 2005 so someone's been lucky too.


----------



## andrewball1000

What a surprise to find that others have the same problem and have offered a solution. Not surprising that most of us have a Knaus with the cutlery draw over the UK add in oven. 

This is the Knaus cutlery warming drawer when the oven is on. Lesser mortals may have plate warmers but we heat the cutlery before serving! Please remember to remove the plastic and silicone implements before cooking as these will impart a different aroma than mixed herbs!

I took some photos with my digital into all the crooks and nannys when I bought mine and found quite a hoard on top of the oven. It is the longer implements that are the problem as they can overhang the back end.

When anything now goes missing I get the screwdriver out to remove the drawer. Thanks for the suggestions of solutions in that now I may not have to.

May ones cutlery stay where it is put.


----------



## lesanne

Have you posted back the items the previous owner lost...?


----------



## andrewball1000

lesanne said:


> Have you posted back the items the previous owner lost...?


no the MH came with furniture and fittings included! The void behind my oven drops down to the cupboard below where cooking implements go to rest. ( if you are lucky see pic) otherwise its a drawer removal job to stop them cooking on top of the oven.


----------

